# Ulead VideoStudio 10 Speicherprob & Video-Einbindung a. Homepage



## LuvShining (17. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache gerade meine ersten Gehversuche in Sachen "Video".

Mit meiner Digitalcam habe ich nun einige Kurzvideos gedreht. Das Format ist MOV. Da die Videos ein bisserl verwackelt und an manchen Stellen etwas farblos sind, wollte ich diese mit Ulead VideoStudio 10 bearbeiten. Hat soweit auch mehr oder weniger geklappt. Jetzt aber scheitere ich schon daran, dieses geschnittene und bearbeitete "Projekt" als MOV oder auch MPG abzuspeichern. Sobald ich die Datei speichern möchte, gibt mir das Programm ein Ulead Video-Format vor. Hätte in dieser Sache jemand einen leisen Tipp für mich?  

Und wo wir gerad dabei sind, dieses bearbeitete Video möchte ich dann auf meiner Homepage zur Verfügung stellen. Wenn ich es auf diese Art 
[ schnipp schnapp ]
<embed src="/pfad/name.MOV" type="video/quicktime" controller="false" autoplay="true">
zur Verfügung stelle, wird zumindest bei mir nach einem "Zusatz-Plugin" gefragt. Da muss ich wohl davon ausgehen, dass auch andere User dieses Problem bei mir vorfinden würden. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich es so hinbekomme, dass das z.B. Startbild des Videos sichtbar ist und ein User mit z.B. PLAY das Video auf meiner Seite startet, ohne diverse Plugins? Wie läuft es denn z.B. bei YouTube (youtube.com) ? Das wäre so die Idee meines Endergebnisses 

Fragen über Fragen und ich freue mich über jeden Hinweis.

Viele Grüße
Nadine


----------



## chmee (17. September 2006)

Da es ins Netz soll, scheiden AVI-DV (oÄ) oder mpeg1/2 grundsätzlich aus.
Probiere, mit VirtualDub die erstellte Datei kleiner zu kriegen.
Auflösung ändern, anderen Audio-Codec nehmen(zB mp3 stereo 64kbit)
anderen Videocodec ( zB divx/mp4 ).
Niemand wird auf Deiner Seite länger verweilen, wenn das Video wie ein Fotoplayer
aussieht.

video.google benutzt den Flashplayer, also sicherlich ein H264/mpeg4 Codec.
YouTube weiss ich nicht.

Das hier durchlesen:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt/210206-pdf-videokompression-theorie.html

mfg chmee


----------



## axn (17. September 2006)

> Sobald ich die Datei speichern möchte, gibt mir das Programm ein Ulead Video-Format vor.



Vielleicht lieg ich da jetzt total falsch, aber das klingt nach "Speichern unter..." für die Projektdatei. Sicher findest du irgendwo den Befehl "Exportieren..." oder "Film erstellen...".

mfg

axn


----------



## LuvShining (23. September 2006)

Hallöchen nochmal, hatte zwischendurch leider keine Zeit für weitere Tests, aber heute....

Sicherlich gibt es einen "Speichern" bzw. "Speichern unter"-Button. Dieser aber gibt mir lediglich die Möglichkeit das Video programmspezifisch abzuspeichern. Eine spätere Konvertierung dieses Formates ist über das Programm dann aber wiederum nicht möglich. Habe ich mehrfach probiert. Lediglich eine direkte Konvertierung der Orginal *mov-Datei ist möglich. Mögliche Formate *avi, *mpeg, etc. Die Konvertierung des überarbeiteten Videos ist mir bislang noch nicht gelungen. Noch Ideen? Arbeitet niemand mit diesem Programm (warum nur... hmmm)

Über eine andere Seite habe ich nun aber auch einen Weg gefunden das erstellte Mpeg auf meiner Seite einzubinden. Der Weg erscheint relativ einfach. Zunächst habe ich das kostenlose Programm "Riva FLV-Encoder" geladen und installiert. Dieses machte aus dem Mpeg eine *flv. Um diese dann direkt auf der Seite anzeigen zu lassen, habe ich "Jeroen Wijerings Flash Video Player 2.4" heruntergeladen und den Player in meinem Video-Ordner auf dem Webserver abgelegt. 

Beispiel-Seite: http://cherrysworld.de/movs/badzimmer1og.php

Wie man auch hier sehen kann, müsste das Video dringend nachbearbeitet werden (z.B. aufgehellt und nachgeschärft). Von optimal ist das noch sehr weit entfernt :-(

Sollte jemand noch hilfreiche Tipps haben, wäre ich sehr dankbar - so ist das mit den blutigen Anfängerinnen


----------



## exxe (24. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich selbst arbeite mit Ulead Video Studio 9.
Am oberen Rand des Programmes befinden sich verschieden Register (zumindest in der Version 9) wie z.B. Titel, Audio oder eben auch Exportieren.
Mit einem Klick auf dieses Register öffnet sich auf der linken Seite ein Menü, bei dem man nun die Möglichkeit hat, den bearbeiteten Film auf verschieden Arten zu exportieren (verschiedene Videoformate wie mpg, avi, mov,...). Dort einfach das Format und den Speicherort auswählen und warten, bis der komplette Film gespeichert ist (dauert je nach Rechnerleistung und länge des Filmes einige Zeit).

Hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen. Ansonsten hilft auch hier wieder wie bei vielen Programmen ein Blick ins Handbuch oder die Onlinehilfe auf der CD/DVD.

Gruß exxe


----------



## axn (25. September 2006)

Entschuldige, ich hatte mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. "Speichern unter..." ist der falsche Weg. Hier wird nur das Projekt selbst als eine Art Liste mit allen Nötigen Informationen über Quellspeicherorte, Projektsettings, gesetzte Schnitte und verwendete Effekte gespeichert. Videodaten sind aber nicht enthalten. Benutze den von exxe beschriebenen Export.

mfg

axn


----------

